# Scrambling for crow hunting gear



## aarhud (Jul 14, 2012)

I get my first weekend off in a loong time, so I am hoping to cause some black rain on Saturday. All I have as of now is my Foxpro and Beneli 12 gauge.

I was going to grab the "Buster II" from crowbuster, but I can't wait for the shipping. Anybody had luck with Bass Pro or something similar carrying motion crow decoys?


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

If you play crowfight on the foxpro you won't need anything else to get them in and circling.


----------



## aarhud (Jul 14, 2012)

From what I have gathered, they don't come in close enough to shoot on a consistent basis without decoys. I have blasted the Foxpro a dozen times just to watch them come in, but its a quick leave after they figure out nothing is up.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I posted this before, if you hunt ducks or geese save the feathers like a big bag of them and next time you go out crow hunting spread out a pile of feathers in a open field it drives the crows crazy! Years ago my father cleaned four or five geese in the back yard and the next morning there was over a 100 crows going nuts in the back yard! I never seen anything like it. Let me know if you try it. Make sure it's legal..


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

Just pick up a couple of hard bodied decoys to give them some visual attraction.


----------



## aarhud (Jul 14, 2012)

Will do.

I don't duck hunt sadly, would love to try it.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

aarhud said:


> Will do.
> 
> I don't duck hunt sadly, would love to try it.


if you get the chance to go duck hunting don't pass it up! It's is a blast...


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Try a couple black rags on the ground.

BTW I've had them come in by the dozen and circle the FP 30' off the ground with the crow fight going.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

The biggest thing is concealment ! Don't let them see you move until you're ready to fire. They'll still come in. I've shot them standing in timber with my yellow lab sitting right next to me. They're too curious to not come in and see what's going on. They're also in various flocks or family units. You may scare them after shooting a couple but there may possibly be more in the area not educated to what's happening.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Lots of good stuff on crows by doing a search on this site at the top of the page. My favorite new decoy is a crow kite on a long 31-foot pole from Jackite. Doesn't cost much but you'll need a breeze to make it work. Another motion decoy option here.

Make sure to let 'em come in close and like Bones said, stay still as much as possible - even when shooting.

Check out my site at www.thinkingafield.org and search crows for more suggestions on loads, etc.

Make sure to let us know how you did. And, best of luck!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

The Crowmaster has spoken ! This is the guy who has em scared s%^^&&s aarhud. Glen has the lowdown on how to really knock em down.


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

I've used black cardboard cutouts that just kinda resembled a crow shape hung on branches with pretty good luck, one of those plastic owls that you put on your roof to keep pigeons away will get good results in my experience too.


----------



## aarhud (Jul 14, 2012)

We killed 4 out of two different setups. They were just quick setups, but we were able to shoot a dozen or so times. We can't hit them! I thought they would be easy to hit, but I guess you need to lead them just a little?
We had bad concealment the 2nd two time, but still got to shoot a fair amount. We called in right after we got finished running rabbit dogs. I think my dad enjoyed it. Fun for some quick action and not too difficult to kill a few. I'm sure ill learn some tips and tricks if I keep going.

I'm going to get that motion decoy from crow busters, seems like most people like it. I picked up 4 plastic crows and an owl as well.

Had a difficult time convincing my dad and uncle how easily they spot you. So we did not take much time prepping the make shift blind. Should have better luck next time!


----------



## aarhud (Jul 14, 2012)

OH one more thing. After we shot, I could not get them to come back in with just "dying crow" on the foxpro, I had to use a hand call as well. Thought that was kind of neat that they would come back to the hand call, but not just the electronic caller.


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Sounds like a fun time, glad you got to do some shooting. I almost hate to admit it, but four out of twelve shots don't sound too bad to me, on flying birds. Better than I average many times. lol Oh, one more trick I've used is, after you shoot 'em, try placing the dead ones in a tree by putting their heads in a smallish forked branch, preferably over the owl, no better decoy than the real thing.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good tip, JLowe and live ones are even better. If shooting doesn't injure them too bad, we "invite" them to subsequent sets for the rest of the day. You'll need something to tie them down, though.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You'd probably want to check your local game laws before using any type of bait, especially a live animal.


----------



## aarhud (Jul 14, 2012)

Yeah we had a great time. Hopefully I can get back home next weekend and go again. I did not get too hunt my "honey hole". A place with a lot of farming around it, low pines to hide in. Should be great.

The most annoying thing is getting the darn owl high enough, any tips on how to get them up high? Same with crows really, I got the cheap ones from Academy, all they have is a stake at the bottom. Zip ties worked pretty good keeping them in the tree, but its still tough getting them high in the tree.

When they are coming in, do you guys shoot the first few birds or do you wait and let the rest come in? Everytime we shot it would take them a good 5-10 minutes to come back in.

Glenway,

You think that motion decoy crow that crowbusters has is worth the price?


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

How about using the things for hanging Christmas tree ornaments (or something similar made out of wire) and your EMPTY shotgun as a reach extender? I shoot once there are a few there and then wait for more to come in later, the more there when you shoot the more that know your'e shooting.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I bought 2 different kinds. The ones with stakes I set in the ground. The ones with spring clips I hang on branches. I don't worry about getting higher than I can reach. I want the crows to come as close as possible. Of course for me I want them to land so I can shoot them with the Mach 2


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah, YD, you're right about using live animals for bait. Never thought about it.

The motion decoy by Crowbusters is pretty flimsy and probably cost the Chinese about 50 cents to make. However, it works. Don't overlook the jackites, though.

As far as getting decoys higher up, try this. I have used a collapsable fishing rod and reel with monofilament with a weight attached. Then I aim it at a branch, toss the weight over it so it comes back to the ground. Then tie the crow to the line and hoist it up and tie off the loose end. Caution: decoys can get stuck sometimes and won't come down so it's best to use line heavy enough to pull small brances down with the stuck decoy.

It looks so real, sometimes crows will actualy land in the same tree. One time, however, some hunters were sneaking up on my setup while I was still hoisting crows. Although I heard something in the distance, I didn't notice the other hunters. But, when they opened fire, I yelled, "Decoys! Decoys!" I never saw the dopes but it was good for them my shotgun was still cased, because my first thought was that they were shooting at me. Pellets were ricocheting from the tree trunk and splashed back at me. If I had my gun in hand, I would have shot back.

Sure glad that didn't happen.

They snuck off, never showing their faces.


----------



## jawbreaker (Oct 30, 2012)

Just bring along a few McDonalds bags and throw them out in the field, crows can't resist the thought of a Mcdouble and frys.(and I'm not kidding either) it works for the crows around where I hunt.


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

I don't doubt that at all, since I use 'tater chips to get the pigeons in the back yard to stand in front of my backstop so I can shoot 'em with my bow. lol


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I hope you're eating those. Pigeons are just large Doves. Unless they're the city variety, which might be less appealing to the pallette.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

The doves and pigeons have eating well this year as my neighbor has his deer feeder full of corn out there. Wish I could sit over it and blast some pigeons. LOL


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Well, the few that I've managed to hit (its funny but I seem to get a bit of buck fever when shooting at them) are in my freezer but, they are city birds and I haven't got up the nerve to try eating 'em yet. lol


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

JLowe: Don't eat for a few days and see if that nervousness disappears.


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

That I'm sure, would fix it. lol There is quite a bit of meat on 'em, and they can take a hit much better than I thought at first.


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm not joking about them taking a hit either, if your off by more than 1/2" in any direction, with a squirrel blunt they just go with the hit and fly away leaving a few feathers.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Might have to feed them some stronger medicine.


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm probably pushing my luck with using my bow, doubt I could get away with anything much "stronger", let alone louder. lol


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Try salting their tails.


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Huh?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Old wives tale JLowe. You salt a birds tail and they can't fly. LOL


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh, ok. Thats one I missed growing up, somehow. lol


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey, when you are about to salt a tail, just grab the bird by the neck; they can't fly that way either.


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Well now, that makes sense even without any help from bones. lol


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

LOL !


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## HunterGatherer (Dec 18, 2012)

I can share a crow hunting tip. A good time to hunt is about 45 to 30 minutes before the sun sets. At that time, at least here in East Texas, the crows are up and flying to go roost for the night. Turn on your electronic caller and have a mouth call, also. Situate yourself on the edge of cover and wait for them to start coming in. When you see them, blast them! Don't stop until the crows stop. I have found that on a good evening, the crows will just keep on coming, shooting going on and all. I believe, what happens is, they are up flying, hear the crow call, and they just veer over toward the call. The only problem with this technique is, a lot of people are cooking supper around this time and something might burn on the fire while your out shootin' crows.


----------



## rmead88 (Jan 8, 2013)

I'll admit I never gave much thought to hunting crows but after reading this its sounds like fun


----------

